# 96372 - When it it appropriate to use this code?



## cpatty476 (Feb 18, 2013)

When it it appropriate to use this code?  For what type of injections?  I have begun billing for a PCP and she bills this with an office visit and the 96372 gets paid but the office visit gets denied.  Can both be billed and in what situations?


----------



## june616 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is used for NON-immunizations. So things like B-12, testostorone, etc. It can billed with an office visit with a -25 modifier attached to the visit.


----------



## ccarte10 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Billing 96372 to HAP*

I am receiveing denials on code 96372 when the pt supplies their own meds.  Previously we were told to bill the 96372 with mod -59 and it would always get covered. This year, we are getting denials from HAP stating "add-on codes must not be reported as stand-alone codes".  Does anyone know the trick to billing these or are they no longer covering injections only???   HELP!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 25, 2013)

we always put a 25 on the ov if there is one and then bill the 96372 along with the J code with a .01 charge which is then adjusted off.  I have found that several carriers will not pay an injection charge without the J code being listed.


----------



## domaha28 (Mar 9, 2013)

*96372*

I have also put the mod 25 on the office visit and used the above code for B12 we give in the office. I have recently found they are denying the 96372 even though I have added the mod 25 to the OV. I have never used the J code on the claim. Could this be why? Not an issue before but recently have received the denial on the 96372. Thanks!


----------

